# Jamie's tarantulas sling enclosures



## Kaden Bryant (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. I'm getting a sling in the near future and I want an enclosure that looks a little nicer than a deli cup or pill bottle. I've been looking into Jamie's tarantulas sling enclosures and they look pretty good but have mesh ventilation. What are y'alls thoughts on these enclosures and mesh ventilation as a whole?


----------



## Tomoran (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi, Kayden. I have several of these that I bought years ago, and I've had great luck with them. Although I've moved mostly to deli cups, I've successfully raised many slings in the Jamie's cubes without issue. If you're looking for something a more attractive than a deli cup, these will do fine.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 27, 2017)

Jamie's sling enclosures are Amac boxes with ventilation added. If your handy at DIY they are much cheaper to make yourself.  They come in many diff sizes as well. Check out "The Container Store" near you or online.
https://www.containerstore.com/s?source=form&q=amac+boxes&submit=

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 27, 2017)

They work fine. Mesh venting is an issue for larger Ts, tiny slings not so much IME.

I buy my own and make them how I want.

I will say, as I use both deli cups and the boxes, the deli cups are easier to clean than the amac boxes by a mile.


----------



## Kaden Bryant (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Do you guys think that Grammostola pulchripes and Brachypelma vagans slings will need more ventilation or is the one vent enough?


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jun 27, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Jamie's sling enclosures are Amac boxes with ventilation added. If your handy at DIY they are much cheaper to make yourself.  They come in many diff sizes as well. Check out "The Container Store" near you or online.
> https://www.containerstore.com/s?source=form&q=amac+boxes&submit=


Once you add in buying cork, fake leaves, sub and moss the Jamie's is a pretty decent deal (its a very small amount of each thing but it doesn't make sense to pay another $20 for full bags of those items if you don't need them.)

The one issue I found was that shipping on just the Jamie's enclosure was rather expensive (I don't recall how much but I believe it was almost equal the cost of the enclosure itself).  I'd say if you are buying your sling from her, get the enclosure from her too since you'll already be paying shipping.  If you are getting your sling elsewhere then just get an AMAC from the Container store.

Also, the one vent has plenty of ventilation.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Jun 27, 2017)

Kaden Bryant said:


> Thanks everyone. Do you guys think that Grammostola pulchripes and Brachypelma vagans slings will need more ventilation or is the one vent enough?


one.


----------



## Kaden Bryant (Jun 27, 2017)

viper69 said:


> one.


What?


----------



## viper69 (Jun 27, 2017)

Kaden Bryant said:


> or is the one vent enough?


One - fine.


----------



## Kaden Bryant (Jun 27, 2017)

viper69 said:


> One - fine.


Oh ok


----------



## jaycied (Jun 28, 2017)

I personally dislike these enclosures. The mesh is fine for the small slings, so that isn't an issue. My problem with them is the lids don't budge when you pull on them, and then come flying off and you fling your sling across the room (not really, I'm just being dramatic). I'll stick to my clear deli cups that I can take the lids off of one handed.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 28, 2017)

jaycied said:


> I personally dislike these enclosures. The mesh is fine for the small slings, so that isn't an issue. My problem with them is the lids don't budge when you pull on them, and then come flying off and you fling your sling across the room (not really, I'm just being dramatic). I'll stick to my clear deli cups that I can take the lids off of one handed.


There is variety of manufacturing, called tolerance in this case. Some lids are exceedingly tight, some fall off by just being lifted. If you own enough like me, you will see this.

The same is true for deli cups. I could replace your description with deli cups for the same experiences I have had with them. And I love them too.


@Kaden Bryant The above exaggerated description is only a portion of the truth.


----------



## mitty (Jun 30, 2017)

I've used a few of Jamie's enclosures and I haven't had a problem out of them. I prefer deli cups, however there's nothing wrong with Jamie's enclosures.


----------



## Jellyfish Jenni (Jul 1, 2017)

Do you think the Jamie's arboreal enclosure has enough ventilation for a C.Versicolour? The enclosure doesnt seem to have cross venting...


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Jellyfish Jenni said:


> Do you thing the Jamie's arboreal enclosure has enough ventilation for a C.Versicolour? The enclosure doesnt seem to have cross venting...


Thats the first thing I put in it and it worked great.  The versicolor outgrew it so now it is home to a P metallica sling.


----------

